# My BETTAS...



## AQUASAUR

So, here are the others of my favorites fishes -* The Bettas&#8230;*
I hope, here is more Fans of these Amazing Fishes...















And this photo-series from the last weekend will be enough pleasure for Them&#8230;
This* "Crown tail" Betta male* has really astonishing colors and I had try to express Him
more like "Art" picture, than just a beautiful photo&#8230;








Any comments are welcome!



















Here is a Big close up of those Toothy Guy:










And here is a fragment of his magnificent fins and tail&#8230;


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2

AMAZING:jaw:


----------



## Kelley

Your betta looks like he wants to give me a kiss! :kiss:

Beautiful picture!


----------



## Mud Pie Mama

Your photographs of tropical fish are so consistently wonderful! Today, seeing your login with a new post for photos, I became very excited and happy.....even before I clicked to actually see the picture. I was NOT disappointed. Exceptionally BEAUTIFUL! 

Thank you for sharing your amazing photographs. And thank you for all the extra care and time it takes you to produce such a winning picture.


----------



## trenac

Just Gorgeous rayer: I am of big fan of Betta's also. I enjoy keeping females. I have found they are just as beautiful as the males, without the finnage.


----------



## cs_gardener

Amazing pictures of a beautiful fish. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ed seeley

Brilliant pictures yet again! I must get a digital SLR, not that that will mean I can take photos like this of course!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you everyone!
Here is few more of this handsome Guy:




























Inspiring of his amazing tail I was improvising a little&#8230;








And see what may be will happened, if you burn it up&#8230;








*
BETTAS Fire
*


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, here is another my Handsome "Crown Tail" Guy :


----------



## gheitman

Those are truly magnificent pictures. The only disappointment is having to wait for them to download.


----------



## sandyyu

nice fish nice picture


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the compliments, folks!
I was keeping always through the years a dozen of Bettas, separately in my community tanks,
but I had stop to breed them at the last years&#8230;
May be the mean reason is that they import mostly the males&#8230;
and I don't wanna cross some special specimens male with the simple and natural female&#8230;
Usually, I add a simple female to some Handsome Guy&#8230;
just to keep him in great condition and just for my pleasure, to watch those amazing breeding ritual&#8230;
Here is one of my modest female:


----------



## milalic

nice pictures as always


----------



## Kelley

You have outdone yourself! Pearling, FLOWERING, madagascar lace plant as just the "background" for a great picture of some beautiful fish. Simply amazing!

You are not only a great photographer, but you are also a great fish keeper and aquatic gardener, as well! Thank you for continuing to post your wonderful pictures.


----------



## waterfaller1

Oh my, you are an excellent photographer! Those should be published..amazing!


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2

I want both your camera, and your skills at using it


----------



## cynkatt

really nice! i too have a CT male he is red with just a little blue


----------



## cynkatt

aquasaur what is that plant in your pic with the purple flowers? its just as pretty as ur betta!!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank You Very much for the kind words, folks!



cynkatt said:


> aquasaur what is that plant in your pic with the purple flowers? its just as pretty as ur betta!!


Take a look here, mate:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...34334-guess-what-beautiful-plant-blossom.html

Here is one old, but my favorite Bettas spawning serie:


----------



## waterfaller1

Amazing!


----------



## Sorab

Very beautiful, thanks for showing them.


----------



## jkunkel

Nice pictures! I just love Betta's, they are my all time favorite fish! They just have cool personalities, and they are just gorgeous! I love the crown tails, and halfmoons! Just wish there were more Betta breeders in the USA. The most stunning ones have to be shipped from overseas, and the shipping is so expensive! Anyway, really enjoyed your photos. Like the one where the male is going after the egg, very cool!


----------



## iORi

i used to have a crowntail that looked exactly like that... until it died  
nice fish though!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you All !

Here is a couple more...


----------



## trenac

Just awesome pics :clap2:


----------



## Danielle

nevermind I found it 

awesome shots!


----------



## screename

WOW. Looks like straight up National Geographic stuff!!!!!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yeah...it's Christmas now...and somehow, that Betta male looks to me more like a glowing ball from the Christmas three decoration...


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is one more interesting pose of that Fellow:


----------



## Cwhite

Aw, I adore these pics, I really miss having bettas around


----------



## Tex Gal

Your pxs are truly incredible!!


----------



## AQUASAUR

A couple more impressive poses of the last Halfmoon Fellow:


----------



## XSVaquascaper

Really stunning pics!


----------



## AQUASAUR

One more Crowntail Betta Handsome Guy:


----------



## Option

These are fantastic. How much does a canon 350D go for these days?


----------



## AQUASAUR

One more of my handsome Crowntail Betta males:


----------



## Shrimplett

Bettas are really cool, I like how people friendly they are. My favorites (that I've seen anyway) are the Veiltail bettas and the Deltas. It's funny I don't think I have seen a halfmoon betta before. By the way amazing pics!!!


----------



## bl38ch

I wish I had the equipment to take pictures like these


----------



## MarkCharipar

Those are incredible! AMAZING! O____O


----------

